# Favourite Pouch



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

This is my favorite pouch for medium bands. Here, it is attached to Thera Blue, 14 cm x 9 cm x 20 cm. A nice half butterfly setup for 15 - 20 mm steel or 14 - 16 mm lead balls.

The holes are 12 mm diameter, centering the balls is easy.

The pouch weighs about 2 gramms. It is pretty solid, this one has about 50 shots on it.

Great leather, 2mm thick, never tears. It just deforms over time.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You're going to find the Fastbands pouch a bit small then.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan, the fastband pouch works great for balls up to 12 mm. But for larger calibers, I prefer a wider pouch (at least as wide as the ball itself), and I like a large centering hole.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

would the steel ball drops down through the hole?
I am afraid the 12 mm diameter hole is too big, isn't ?

I love the molded pouch where you can load many small steel bass inside.
The unmatched weapon for killing the big spiders or vermins


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The hole has to be smaller than the bullet, but not much. A 12 mm hole is OK for 14 mm balls or larger, if you use solid leather.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

This looks idea for firing 16mm lead balls


----------

